# Struck By



## Treeman14 (Sep 17, 2004)

TECO worker killed in tragic accident
Thursday, September 9, 2004


Restoring power proved deadly for a Tampa Electric Company worker Thursday morning.

William Glenn Poole, 53, who worked with TECO for 29 years, was a meter reader for the company. However, in the aftermath of Hurricane Frances, he had been showing tree trimming crews around town.

That's what he was doing Thursday in Brandon along Echo Drive. 

"The crew itself was working on removing some tree limbs," said Ross Bannister with TECO. "And in the process of doing that, a tree limb broke off from a tree and fell to the ground, in some way, we're not sure, directly or indirectly striking our team member."

Poole leaves behind three brothers and a stepson. 

His mother has requested that instead of flowers, people make donations to hurricane relief funds.

The COO of TECO expressed personal condolences to Poole's family and said all of the company's employees are very upset.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 17, 2004)

Widowmakers are not to be dealt with lightly.


----------



## wiley_p (Sep 21, 2004)

One of the many reasons that I forbid nonessential people anywhere near the work zone. Will often ask homeowners to leave their own house.


----------

